# Nun pigeons



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Folks, 

For those of you unfamiliar with nuns, I decided to post a couple more pictures of these beautiful, stunning and elegant pigeons I noticed we don't have any pictures of this breed in our gallery either. They come in other colours too such as dun and red but I like the black ones the best and this colour seems to suit the name "nun" the most


----------



## piney_creek

Truly a magnificent bird!

PINEY


----------



## Maggie-NC

Brad, thanks. I tried to find some pictures yesterday but none were as good as those you posted. They are truly beautiful birds. What size are they?


----------



## george simon

*Nun Better*

Yesterday I recieved my copy of the JULY/AUGUST issue of the PUREBRED PIGEON magazine.The breed of the issue is the NUN and there are some very good pictures and articals on this truly fine bird.This magazine is all in color and its worth the $30 for the yearly subscription.You can check out their web site ...www.purebredpigeon.com If one has a intrest or love of pigeons they realy should get this magazine. There is NUN BETTER and thats is the motto of the UNITED NUN CLUB.  ..................GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Maggie, 

Nuns are an average sized pigeon, perhaps just a little smaller than a good sized racing homer


----------



## Whitefeather

Thanks for posting the pictures Brad.  
They are quite beautiful birds.  

Cindy


----------



## arnieismybaby

Truly stunning and proud looking birds  

Michelle.


----------



## Skyeking

Brad,

That is such an awesome looking pigeon....thanks for sharing....




george simon said:


> Yesterday I recieved my copy of the JULY/AUGUST issue of the PUREBRED PIGEON magazine.The breed of the issue is the NUN and there are some very good pictures and articals on this truly fine bird.You can check out their web site ...www.purebredpigeon.com If one has a intrest or love of pigeons they realy should get this magazine. There is NUN BETTER and thats is the motto of the UNITED NUN CLUB.  ..................GEORGE


George,

Thank you for sharing that magazine and the PUN! LOL


----------



## george simon

I forgot the most importent thing the web site for the UNITED NUN CLUB so here it is www.uncnuns.com GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks

Thanks Brad!!!

That Truly Is A Most Stunning Pigeon! Aptly Named Too! 

Thanks For Posting The Additional Information, George!


----------



## teebo

brad,where are you located,i woulD love to get 2 hens as pets....ABSOLUTLEY STUNNING PIGEONS.I LOVE THEM.


----------



## Garye

Those are not only beautiful birds, but cute too. You do love your beauty Brad.  All of your birds are beautiful.

I've never seen anything like these birds before until now.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Garye and Teebo...these pigeons aren't mine. These are just a couple of pictures I found on the internet to show the breed. I only have 3 giant runt pigeons that are my pets

Sorry for any confusion,


----------



## george simon

*Shows In Conn.*

HI GARYE, I thought you might be intrested in a couple of shows in CONN. The FAIRCOUNT PIGEON CLUB,puts on two shows,one in SEPT 16&17 and their big show in NOVEMBER 25. The big show in NOV. will be the 41th year for this show. Here is their web site for more info.....www.faircountclub.com I hope that you can to go. GEORGE


----------



## Garye

I wish I could go to Connecticut for the shows, but I can't. Too bad they don't televise these things.


----------

